# hunting with bow and gun



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

sweet. .270 all the way.

rifle:
700 adl .270 busnell 3-9


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have a nikon prostaff 3-9-40


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. i hunt with my bow... Hoyt Xtec

Then comes gun season.. i got my Mossberg 500 20 ga. slugster for deer and also my Smith&Wesson .44 magnum revolver!!

Rifle... well i have a Remington .270 with Leupold Scope.. havent had that out since last winter... thats my coyote rifle!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well.. i hunt with my bow... Hoyt Xtec
> 
> Then comes gun season.. i got my Mossberg 500 20 ga. slugster for deer and also my Smith&Wesson .44 magnum revolver!!
> 
> Rifle... well i have a Remington .270 with Leupold Scope.. havent had that out since last winter... thats my coyote rifle!


When i am in thick brush i use the same shotgun as you Mossberg 500 20ga. i have it in bdu camo and have two bores for it. one bird and one rifled for deer. never hunted with a pistol.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep i hunt with a ruger m77 270
also have the same in 243 
and 223 cals


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have a ar15 that i might take for head shots. it is very accurate. Match grade. :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't but my brother does. He shoots a .30-30 and .50 flintlock for deer, and .22 and a 12 for small game and birds.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

mossberg 20 ga. for deer, or the 30-30 on occaision. Can't wait to try the hornady leverution. 

I wish I had a .308. There's a reason the military and competition use THAT and not .270


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

I prefer the bow but carry both during rifle season since that is legal in OK I use a encore pro hunter .280 with a zeiss 3.5x10x50.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

7mm08 kember rifel noked down all my deer


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> mossberg 20 ga. for deer, or the 30-30 on occaision. Can't wait to try the hornady leverution.
> 
> I wish I had a .308. There's a reason the military and competition use THAT and not .270


if you dont know it is because in has more nock down power is a heavier bullet and wont rikishad as much, it is also accurate at further ranges than a 270. 270s are good for fields and open areas. 308 is a good brush and open area gun. i would have gotten one but i was worried about the kick.:sad:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ammo*

I am having a hard time choosing and ammo. what would you guys receminde
needs to be in 25$


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> I am having a hard time choosing and ammo. what would you guys receminde
> needs to be in 25$


Arrows last longer


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

...unless you suck.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

... Its kegan... if it breaks.. he will spit on the damn thing and it will be like glue! lol Kegan.. ur NUTS!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Arrows last longer


maybe but i suck and bullets shot longer and faster!and you can shoot them faster too!:uzi::uzi:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mbuemi said:


> mossberg 20 ga. for deer, or the 30-30 on occaision. Can't wait to try the hornady leverution.
> 
> I wish I had a .308. There's a reason the military and competition use THAT and not .270


i do competition. my coach shoots one of the plama rifles. dang those thing are sweat! it is a 308 cal. they also shoot 223 cal. military rifles( thats what i shot) and M1 Grands( WW2 guns) and springfield 1903 rilfes( first bolt action military rifle) ( WW1-WW2). both of these are 30-6 cal. they also shoot m14s.( dont know the cal.) 30-6 and 308 is the same bullet. the only difference is that a 308 shell in a little bit smaller. 
Competition is great if you what to learn long range shooting(200-600 yard, iron sights, no scope). it has helped me a lot with shooting. :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I hunt in WV and WY with my Ruger M77 .270, and in Ohio, i use my Mossberg 935

And im going to use my Ross CR337 this year also


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

armyboy said:


> i do competition. my coach shoots one of the plama rifles. dang those thing are sweat! it is a 308 cal. they also shoot 223 cal. military rifles( thats what i shot) and M1 Grands( WW2 guns) and springfield 1903 rilfes( first bolt action military rifle) ( WW1-WW2). both of these are 30-6 cal. they also shoot m14s.( dont know the cal.) 30-6 and 308 is the same bullet. the only difference is that a 308 shell in a little bit smaller.
> Competition is great if you what to learn long range shooting(200-600 yard, iron sights, no scope). it has helped me a lot with shooting. :wink:


M14's also use a .308.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

cant hunt deer wit a rifle here, so i use a .50 cal ML,,(with poor results) if my luck dont improve with it this year, then im thinkin bout investing in a H&H?? i think 12 guage break action slug gun.

also have a .17 hmr for yotes, and .22 for various smaller game.

then of course my pride and joy

godspeed
levi


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> M14's also use a .308.


ya i found that out on saturday at the range. i think that a 308 in full attamadice is a little to to much.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

armyboy said:


> ya i found that out on saturday at the range. i think that a 308 in full attamadice is a little to to much.


My dad told me that's why the U.S. pretty much phased it out. Now most weapons use the newer 5.56mm.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

o i forgot to add for pheasent hunting goose hunting and duck hunting i have 2 remington 870expresses 
1s a 12 gauge and ones a 20guage


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

in an longer gun i prefar a 20 ga but i love a short bore 12 ga those things are asame


----------



## tnpeese91 (Sep 15, 2007)

i hunt with both. i love bow hunting but when gun season rolls around i am all about the winchester 30-30...and as far as muzzleloaders go i shoot a TC omega


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

bear element and 30-30 lever action


----------



## joshdh2687 (Aug 14, 2005)

Evinrude said:


> 7mm08 kember rifel noked down all my deer


same here, I shoot 7mm08 as well. Its a great gun.


----------

